# Iphone 4s connects to router but no internet



## tjwong (Nov 9, 2012)

I got a new xfinity router and telephone modem all in one. 
I hooked up telephone/router and the wi-fi is working. I changed the wireless network name and wireless password and I connected wirelessly my laptop and my son's Iphone 3gs with no problems. These devices are surfing the net no problem, but my wife's Iphone 4 and my Iphone 4s will connect to the router but hangs on the internet in safari, it just keeps trying to connect for over a min. It never connects. 
I have turned off the router and back on. Didn't fix it.
I have turned off the iphone and back on. Didn't fix it.
I reset the network settings on the Iphone 4 and 4S and still no internet.
I have to use the wifi from my data plan on the phones to get to the internet.
Help


----------



## jugos2000 (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you tried with a different web browser, like Opera Mini or Google Chrome?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

log into the router and take the wireless security off - see if that works as a test - if it does - then log back in again and put the wireless security back on


----------

